# Hidden word



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Type a jibberish sentence & put a REAL word in there, somewhere.. & the next person needs to 'find' it.

littlbayshor


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

littl*bay*shor


Now do I make a jibberish sentence or someone else make one?


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Just write a whole bunch of letters and fit a word into it..but make it 'hidden'

fgfgfvblkjlkdjetfgkljfvcbf


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Oook

fgfgfvblkjlkd*jet*fgkljfvcbf


Here is mine

fraekkkearffrekkfrgakfkretgerea


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Ear

dhjkfghtvkghtjkgvbdtjkftopgjklhfkjg


----------



## Bassetluv (Jan 8, 2008)

dhjkfghtvkghtjkgvbdtjkf*top*gjklhfkjg

Try this one:

xrtlyzsmnmrpqzbbxyollamatrpqzbbafk


----------



## missyscove (Jan 8, 2008)

xrtlyzsmnmrpqzbbxyo*llama*trpqzbbafk

zabenschlitzenderenveblivepolrebodlrendowmeyen


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 8, 2008)

zabenschlitzenderenveb*live*polrebodlrendowmeyen

cmoiemcolinekntouenlmoitnlkebhonintknoi


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

cmoiemco*line*kntouenlmo*it*nlkebhonintknoi



hyyeehhheyyyyeheyeyhyyeheeyhhg


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

Hey hey and Hey

beybyrebnyuebyefbeyybe


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 8, 2008)

Oops, only meant to put hey once, sorry!

beybyrebnyue*bye*fbeyybe



kfhigguhi3hiuggghiu3ghoigfjajgjojjjjjog


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 8, 2008)

3 hi's ?

fgkjhfkjghfkgfsihgfjkghksixdsikjghfdjk


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

fgkjhfkjghfkgfsihgfjkghk*six*dsikjghfdjk

Ilnfoughtnaognjytaahjbeloihgleatkbocikahofnenyt


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 9, 2008)

Iln*fought*naognjytaahjbeloihgleatkbocikahofnenyt ?



drfhgytispfshhdfsoupkfaegsddnagestafjs


----------



## HoneyPot (Jan 9, 2008)

drfhgytispfshhdf*soup*kfaegsddnagestafjs


buehjssubbaldhsuirnidk


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 9, 2008)

buehjssub*bald*hsuirnidk

dnnjhvdhfdfmdmskcutenjhndhfufvedf


----------



## Becknutt (Jan 9, 2008)

cute

nbubnnnbbubnbunnynnaayybbubyybn


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 9, 2008)

nbubnnnbbubn*bunny*nnaayybbubyybn

noersnbvvbniualevbbsnowviubdvbuifrdadajfv


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 9, 2008)

Snow



DGGHGFGFHGHGFCDJG


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 9, 2008)

DGGHGFGFHGHGFCDJG

DJ or CD???

cnvoaqurbhtgaubrngjgiubirdanoiuhnt


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

cnvoaqurbhtgaubrngjgiu*bird*anoiuhnt 

(ok in mine, ignore the small words like as and to and stuff)

astotanuarustastoastrrastastronautttuastrnaorsg


----------



## Phinnsmommy (Jan 9, 2008)

astotanua*rust*as*toast*rrastastronautttuastrnaorsg

vndbaschoolbvdfbvhpfbdphs


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

Somehow I always mess mine up haha and put words I don't mean to in.

it was meant to be astotanuarustastoastrrast*astronaut*ttuastrnaorsg


vndba*school*bvdfbvhpfbdphs


beaaetebebaetbeatbtteabbre


----------



## Korr_and_Sophie (Jan 9, 2008)

beaaetebebaet*beat*btteabbre

sticdkswiasdvgfjristickstosigraesdtsajadjsa


----------



## XxMontanaxX (Jan 9, 2008)

sticdkswiasdvgfjri*stick*stosigraesdtsajadjsa

dejdajjedddajjgjajgjadededdjjajggjadjjededjedjadd


----------



## Bunnicula (Jan 9, 2008)

*XxMontanaxX wrote: *


> dejdajjedddajjgjajg*jade*deddjjajggjadjjededjedjadd


tnjjiixtnjxoixijnnjinxiijjnxxojnxiij


----------



## Thumpers_Mom (Jan 10, 2008)

tnjjiixtnjxoixijnn*jinx*iijjnxxojnxiij

iohenlgjhabpeaaiuthbmaduijybvhbnaanoaadjhpf


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 11, 2008)

> iohenlgjhab*pea*aiuthb*mad*uijybvhbnaanoaadjhpf


asshsolsowndofdnfasohlsosschoolchololsnccjhdufhbnmathamtahjisjidsu


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Jan 11, 2008)

qweouiweqriouerabbitweoiurwoiusdiofujumpingoiuwerklajdsfoiuaw;kjlsdfiowejaksdfiou


----------



## LadyBug (Jan 11, 2008)

> qweouiweqriouerabbitweoiurwoiusdiofu*jumping*oiuwerklajdsfoiuaw;kjlsdfiowejaksdfiou


you're supposed to find the last hidden word first


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 12, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> > qweouiweqriouerabbitweoiurwoiusdiofu*jumping*oiuwerklajdsfoiuaw;kjlsdfiowejaksdfiou
> 
> 
> you're supposed to find the last hidden word first


And your supposed to write another word. 

Ill start off again



erfdjhdkjfdsjkdiericsjdkfgf


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 12, 2008)

*LadyBug wrote: *


> > qweouiweqriouerabbitweoiurwoiusdiofu*jumping*oiuwerklajdsfoiuaw;kjlsdfiowejaksdfiou
> 
> 
> you're supposed to find the last hidden word first


And your supposed to write another word. 

Ill start off again



erfdjhdkjfdsjkdiericsjdkfgf


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2008)

erfdjhdkjfdsjk*die*ricsjdkfgf

erhfjelentarnsynmocralubietymsdetwohpirpabbihtjavqimblyrogderfer


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 13, 2008)

*SnowyShiloh wrote: *


> erfdjhdkjfdsjk*die*ricsjdkfgf
> 
> erhfjelentarnsynmocralubietymsdetwohpirpabbihtjavqimblyrogderfer



Actually it was Eric.

Lol I cant find it...Rogder?


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2008)

I did notice Eric in there, but don't think of names as being words.

My word was "ubiety" in my gibberish sentence :biggrin2:


----------



## SnowyShiloh (Jan 13, 2008)

Here, I'll do another one since my first one didn't get "discovered"


talahartidopnemworwulckanvaqzimligerglconepolterhesfijludfowtyurud


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 13, 2008)

Cone

dgkhifjkigfjiktiefljivkliicbjcilkv


----------



## Greta (Jan 14, 2008)

dgkhifjkigfjik*tie*fljivkliicbjcilkv


sghxenytklsdulynkcxyuoexaltlginxdiyutlfsnvhu


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 16, 2008)

*Greta wrote: *


> dgkhifjkigfjik*tie*fljivkliicbjcilkv
> 
> 
> sghxenytkls*duly*nkcxyuo*exalt*lginxdiyutlfsnvhu


fdjhdfkdlfhdfhifdkmgjfkl


----------



## Gabby (Jan 16, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> *Greta wrote: *
> 
> 
> > dgkhifjkigfjik*tie*fljivkliicbjcilkv
> ...


ghfhdereqdfhmacehecxckkrtsfasaqefdgd


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 18, 2008)

Mace

hgjfgfjkgfjkssvbnbmsixsgfhnsfdgholhjcvkbotrbvst


----------



## Gabby (Jan 19, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Mace
> 
> hgjfgfjkgfjkssvbnbmsixsgfhnsfdgholhjcvkbotrbvst


fgyytutykjfhdrghyapekhjgfhfgbdf


----------



## Greta (Jan 19, 2008)

Ape

mcolnsigykicnwoylsemrpismnyodnpyrenmyrieslcewshf


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 19, 2008)

*Greta wrote: *


> Ape
> 
> mcolnsigykicnwoylsemrpismnyodnpyren*my*rieslcewshf



the only word i see in there is MY...so i hope i'm right?

adfjkmdvahngfhglkdfjagjkgtraitkjdfkajsamdfijaljsdf


----------



## Leaf (Jan 19, 2008)

*timetowaste wrote: *


> adfjkmdvahngfhglkdfjagjkg*trait*kjdfkajsamdfijaljsdf


fhfvhgljgfdzsdzhglykjghutdnckglhfdfrt


----------



## timetowaste (Jan 19, 2008)

*Leaf wrote*


> fhfvhgljgfdzsdzhglykjg*hut*dnckglhfdfrt


vncmxzvnmzxcvnbkdfjaldfuatfaultfautljafkmvvn


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 19, 2008)

Fault ?

cracrazcracrazcrazycracrazcracrazcra


----------



## maisy126 (Jan 19, 2008)

*Brandy456 wrote: *


> Fault ?
> 
> cracrazcracraz*crazy*cracrazcracrazcra


gysg0swtelkz76ugh95hy60re68u4bguosgheartdgghd9g6gshgxf


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 19, 2008)

Heart?

fhgjkfdljgflklattefkjcfbg


----------



## Roxie (Jan 19, 2008)

Latte?

asdc92sfdg6df5gf5d5afafjgfdyhannahjkilumnhoew625858dgeafa


----------



## Brandy456 (Jan 20, 2008)

I see two..One I don't want to mention and the other one is Hannah



lkfdjkgvbhbhbvhorskghlfkgliefdgfhkjgfbjvkbh


----------

